# Supercode?



## ExtremeSport (Jun 18, 2001)

Does anyone know about a new programming language that people are working on that just uses plain english to program?


----------



## ladavacm (Jun 18, 2001)

and it's been around since early sixties.  Even nowadays, worldwide, more lines of code are written in it than all any other language, simply because it takes a Stephen King sized novel to implement the simplest quick sort algorythm.

Welcome to the world of COBOL.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 18, 2001)

Ha ha ha @ COBOL   one of my friends is learning that and another "archaic" language FORTRAN in a university of aerospace & aeronautics in greece lol ... can you give us an example of COBOL ?  never seen COBOL code.


----------



## endian (Jun 18, 2001)

Plain english would make a lousy programming language. It's too ambiguous.

Time flies like an arrow, but fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## rharder (Jun 20, 2001)

How 'bout these:

The bandage was wound around the wound.
When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.
He did not object to the object.
The buck does funny things when the does are present.
and finally...
Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.

BTW, someone wrote the DeCSS (DVD-cracking) code in plain English in a way that an <i>ad hoc</i> compiler was able to generate machine code. Uh oh. Now we've got a free speech debate brewing.

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 20, 2001)

I was kinda reminded of the "may I cus" thread....
I wonder what the compiler (of this plain english language) would interpret this as:

"Hey yo hommey, fuck those stupid little winblows machines" lol 


Admiral

disclaimer: please excuse any profanities used in the above post.


----------



## davidbrit2 (Jun 20, 2001)

Maybe we should make a programming language in Latin. It's slightly less ambiguous. Of couse, then everyone would be telling their compiler to "semper ubi sub ubi."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 21, 2001)

Or any dead language for that language... why latin ??
Any scholar can decypher it... lets base it on ancient greek, aramaic, persian, egyptian or some other language lol

its called _ job security _ lol


----------



## davidbrit2 (Jun 21, 2001)

I would suggest doing it in Klingon, but that probably wouldn't much lower the readability among those who could decipher the code in English anyway. Maybe we could do it in morse code. The keyboard would only have four or five keys at most, so that would cut down on cost as well. Or wire up some NES Power Gloves and do it in sign language...


----------



## endian (Jun 21, 2001)

> Maybe we could do it in morse code



That'd be binary, wouldn't it? dot dash, one zero..


----------



## davidbrit2 (Jun 21, 2001)

Heh, this is all reminding me of that one Monty Python sketch...
The semaphore version of Wuthering Heights, Julius Caesar on an Aldis lamp, the smoke signal version of Gentlemen Prefer Blondes, etc.


----------

